# Any way to fix this please!



## deeper (Jun 29, 2006)

hi,
my G4 on OS10.4.6 believe to be coded by some black-hand.
here below is what i find when key command: "sudo ipfw list" in terminal.
simon-g4:~ simoncobra$ sudo ipfw list
Password:
00100 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 to any dst-port 5501 via en0
00200 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 1024 to any out xmit en0
00300 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 1025 to any out xmit en0
00400 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 1026 to any out xmit en0
00500 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 1027 to any out xmit en0
00600 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 1028 to any out xmit en0
00700 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 to any dst-port 6701 via en0
00800 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 to any dst-port 10700 via en0
00900 divert 17777 tcp from 192.168.1.101 10700 to any out xmit en0
65535 allow ip from any to any
simon-g4:~ simoncobra$ 

since 10 rules have been setup to block my tcp ports.
Will any one of U kindly give a hand to help fix this?
Thx all the way!


----------



## MrNivit1 (Jul 1, 2006)

You may have some firewall settings turned on to block certain ports.  I did the same thing you did and got a whole lot more in terms of ports blocked (I like it that way).  If you need these ports open, then you can change the firewall settings in System Preferences...->Sharing->Firewall.  I'd keep the firewall on, and allow only those services/ports that you need.  You may also want to click the 'Advanced...' button and explore what's there (i.e. stealth mode).  Good luck!


----------

